# Remember Max?



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

AMAR special angel who had horrible glaucoma and received intraocular prosthesis. He is being fostered by angel on earth, Bron. His eye issues have been resolved but now he is limping. Possible ACL injury. He could use his SM family's prayers and healing thoughts. Bron could also use some love her way as well. She just lost her Monkey, her beloved dog of 15 years. I hope she posts her memorial, it will have you crying and laughing at the same time.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Prayers are a definite !


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sending prayers, good thoughts and hugs!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sending lots of prayers and hugs for Max to have the best of everything. So sorry for Bron with her loss of Monkey. It's so painful to lose any fluff. Hugs to all of you angels for going above and beyond all the time.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Poor Max. Enough already Hope it will be healed with rest.
I saw that Bron posted about Monkey on FB and had such personal things to say about that little world traveller. RIP Monkey. :wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying for Max, I agree enough already! Get well soon baby! My condolences to Bron on her loss of Monkey.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry, RIP Monkey, and I will be praying for Max.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Max captured all of hearts! Now he is in pain again?! I hope he feels better soon. thank goodness for angels like Bron!


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers sent for Max and for Bron on the loss of Monkey


----------

